

The EU Cookie Law - tosbourn
http://theeucookielaw.com

======
jhomhenvhisst
We had this in Sweden for a while. Absolutely no one cares, and i have never
seen anyone asking for permission except on some government websites. Example,
government: <http://regeringen.se/> and police: <http://polisen.se/> who have
this huge cookie dialog over the whole page. In fact i think they store a
cookie before i answer even. Crazy laws, made by politicians who don't
understand how the web works.

~~~
tosbourn
I totally agree - completely crazy laws and shows how out of touch the
politicians are.

Part of me thinks that I should ignore it for most of my sites, but there are
some that I could imagine being big enough to be potential targets should they
start enforcing it.

